# Would you critique our website?



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

I finished our site finally, would you all please check it out and let me know what you think??? Using our site would you want to board with us or take lessons?

Thanks in advance!!!

www.serendipitystables.us


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I like it. Cool barn.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

is your mailing address on there? Im not sure what state your in? I like to see pictures of the facilities (tack room, feed room, riding area, pastures ect.)


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

I love the way you talk about horses. Speaking of them as our partners. It makes me feel like you are going to have my horses best interestes in mind.


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Not putting our mailing address on there til the contracts are final and we are able to accept boarders in January. We're in Indianapolis, IN which is written on the front page.

No tack room, but we do have lockable tack lockers, I need to put that on there thank you! We're only accepting 6 boarders. 

As soon as the weather isn't so heinous I'm going to take better pictures of the turnouts, etc.


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Definately gives me a sense that it's a nice, caring facility and I would certainly email for more info after looking at the website! Only suggestions is more bigger and better pics. Lots of good quality pictures make a HUGE difference. Might even be worth it to hire a photographer to come in for a day and get some shots of all the amenities for boarders, a few of lessons, horses around the farm, etc.


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

I would definitely contact you to ask about it. I really love your re-riders part and the way you talk about the horses and the care that your partner deserves. It gives a sense that you will be willing to work with the people and horses to suite everyone's needs in the best way possible. Good luck


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm emigrating!!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

The font used for most of the wording is kind of small to quick reading. 

The training link takes to the lesson page with no separate header for the training information. I see it there under the lesson header but maybe it should be separate if it is going to have its own link?

I agree, more photos of the facility would be good.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I would like to see larger pictures and more of them. Do you have an arena and/or round pen? If you have an arena I would like to see it and the jumps or letters. If you don't, that may be a consideration in whether I would board there or not (if I wanted to do more then just trail ride - and even then).

Good luck with the new venture!!!


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

First of all, I love the website! You really get the sense that it is not a big stable in it for the money and that you guys really care about the horses and how satisfied the people will be. I agree with adding more pictures, and also- this coming from a lesson-taker point of view- I would like to see a bit of information on the instructors. I like to see who would be giving me lessons, their accomplishments, how long they have been riding, their specialties, etc. It looks like a gorgeous, caring barn! Good luck for when you open it to boarders .


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey there....
I too like the website. More pics would be great.
Can I move to IN???
Halfpass


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the constuctive advice!!! I'm going to go out tomorrow and take a bunch of pics. The weather isn't going to be great for it but meh... it'll do for now lol!

Good idea about the instructors! 

Because of the format of the page it's hard ot put big pictures on them - I'm going to add a page and call it the gallery - have all the good pictures there - would that be too much???


----------



## orloff (Dec 9, 2009)

I realy like it. How many stalls is there any how many horses do you already have there.

I would say you should try to get more than six boarders. There is a lot of room there for more stalls, and its a big place for only a few horses!

You should look into a modular barn from horizon structures or a shedrow barn. They also have nice pasture sheds. They can make it all match the rest of your stable.

By the way, how did you find this place?!

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks! There are two more barns already on the property, a 12 horse barn and a much larger barn with 40 stalls that's attached to the indoor (but closed off). Between us we already have five horses lol.

The owners will be boarding horses out of the 12 horse, so it won't be just ours. But we got extremely lucky. We found it by putting an ad in craigslist of all places LOL!


----------



## orloff (Dec 9, 2009)

What do you mean the owners? The old ones?


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

We don't own it - we sublet it. We have control of one of the barns, and access to all the facilities.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

That's pretty awesome. I would totally check it out if I was in your area. It sounds like a very personable and knowledgeable place.

My only suggestion would be to add a photo gallery once you get your business going. It sounds great so far. =)


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

very nice!
best of luck


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I really like your barn! So jealous of the indoor! However, I've seen about 20 other barn websites with that layout. Whose your host? Yahoo? Yahoo has a site builder that is pretty easy to use. All you have to do is find a back ground.. get one of these lovely art work ladies to make you a banner and presto! I did mine with the site builder... it isn't the best but I didn't want a cookie cutter website. Beware though! Before you know it you've spent two days in your pajamas designing it. )


----------



## Sghorselover (Oct 19, 2009)

When can we move in?


----------



## orloff (Dec 9, 2009)

I like the picture on your home page of the overview of the whole farm. Which barn are you using and which pastures? 

You should take some pictures of the whole farm for us to see. Do all the barns have those european stall fronts?


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm using all the pastures and just the barn at the front, and no, only our barn has those stalls fronts. You can see the main outdoor arena inside the racetrack.


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

wow! I wish I rode/boarded there! looks awsome!


----------



## fourtwentyam (Dec 5, 2009)

I would use full names instead of initials on the Trainer's page. Just is much more professional.


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

When we have our contracts finalised I will.


----------



## orloff (Dec 9, 2009)

What will all the other barns be used for if your not?


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

There are two other barns, one attached to the indoor, that won't be used at all and the other barn is for the caretaker's horses.


----------



## orloff (Dec 9, 2009)

Do you think you could use it if you had to eventually? You should be charging around $400 per month after the firsy I think too. But people around here can make a ton of money and theres places that charge $800.00/900 per month!

You could have a pretty good operation if you tried really hard. Especially with a nice facility like you have.


----------



## kated (Sep 21, 2009)

I love your site! Nice place!!


----------



## orloff (Dec 9, 2009)

I would add more pictures and get rid of the ones that were not yours. You can really tell that some like the one on the services page for lessons looks like you just found it.

I really like the pictures of the lesson you just added in the arena. I would try to take a TON of pictures and add them to a gallery. Maybe change the adventures page to Gallery and just keep adding.

I would really want to take lessons with you or board. I really hope you have good luck.


----------



## orloff (Dec 9, 2009)

I also would add some snow pictures! Those are always fun to look at. The gallery is the most important.


----------

